# Why has my thread disappeared?



## Hampy71 (Jan 18, 2011)

I posted thread about BCAA and now it's gone! Could you please tell me why?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

did you posted in the right section?

type the thread title on the search bar, it might has moved to a different section


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

You posted it in the general section when it was a post about supplements, there is a sticky in the general section concerning posting in the correct section...

If everyone did this then it would be much harder for members to find info


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha i thought that too mate!


----------

